# Como hacer una Regla Digital??



## vergara316 (Feb 9, 2010)

Que tal primero que nada quisiera agradecer y mencionar lo excelente que es este Foro,.
Me considero aficionado o amateur en el tema, aunque con muchas ganas de aprender, el caso es el siguiente, necesito hacer un proyecto en el que se haga una Regla digital, en la que se realize la aplicacion de encoders o un encoder, el proyecto consta en una regla ya sea rectangular o circular, impresa en una filmina o acetato, este debe ir seccionado por partes transparentes (sin imprimir) y partes obscuras (secciones impresas), al pasar esta regla por el sensor este debe de contar cada que pase de obscuro a transparente, espero haberme podido dar a entender, dejo un pequeño dibujo de la descripcion que me dieron de el circuito... gracias de ante mano.


----------



## sangreaztk (Feb 9, 2010)

Pss, solo debe tener 4 lecturas????????? y como lo debes hacer, con lógica digital (osease con compuertas)? con un micro-controlador? con PLC? con bulbos? jeje

El despliegue de info, debe ser de que forma, en decimal? binario?

Si usas un contador puede ser el http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/134/375734_DS.pdf

No sé, deberías de dar más info, y entrar más seguido a las clases........ jajaja

Buena Vibra!


----------



## vergara316 (Feb 9, 2010)

sangreaztk dijo:


> Pss, solo debe tener 4 lecturas????????? y como lo debes hacer, con lógica digital (osease con compuertas)? con un micro-controlador? con PLC? con bulbos? jeje
> 
> El despliegue de info, debe ser de que forma, en decimal? binario?
> 
> ...



Solo debe tener 4 lecturas, y si se debe hacer con logica digital, a base de compuertas, el despliegue debe ser decimal..gracias por tu respuesta.. y agradeceria tu ayuda.. =D


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola vergara316

El que en tu imagen adjunta tiene el signo de interrogación debe ser un contador de décadas, como por ejemplo:
74LS90, 74LS160, 74LS190
4518, 4510.

La salida del inversor que se ve en la misma imagen conéctala a la entrada CLOCK de cualquiera de los IC’s mencionados arriba.

Si quieres que cuente hacia arriba y hacia abajo entonces debes utilizar un contador de décadas que tenga esa característica.

Pero...Si lo quieres hacer a nivel compuertas lógicas y no con un IC que ya sea contador, entonces ve las hojas de datos para que copies el diagrama a nivel compuertas lógicas.
En este enlace los puedes encontrar

http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ElTox (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola vergara316, creo que tu y yo tenemos el mismo problema, y viendo tu imagen adjunta, creo que tal vez tengamos la clase con el mismo ingeniero,

ahora tratare de expresar mi duda, ojalá y alguien pueda ayudarnos

mi proyecto es el mismo que el de vergara, y bueno, yo ya tengo armado el contador ascendente descendente con CI's 74192 y tambien tengo implementados ya los sensores listos para pasar la "regla" a medir, he logrado detectar la direccion de movimiento gracias a un programa secuencial implementado en un GAL, sin embargo, no sé como generar un pulso a la salida del GAL entre cada cambio de estado, para que así se active la cuenta en el primer 192, de antemano gracias, adjunto mi programacion, utilice una constante que encontre e un manuel de código ABEL sin embargo al implementar la no funciona, si me pudiesen ayudar les estaré muy agradecido.


----------



## ramirin (Feb 13, 2010)

Buenos días. Ya no se compliquen la existencia. Todo lo que necesitan son dos sensores, un flop flop tipo D y un circuito contador Up/Down.

Los sensores no están alineados entre sí, debe existir un pequeño desafamiento entre ellos de tal suerte que uno de los dos entre primero a la zona obscura y posteriormente el otro, no importando en qué sentido lo haga. Así pues, la salida de uno de los sensores se conecta a la entrada "D" de un flip flop tipo D (CD4013) mientras que la salida del segundo sensor se conecta a la entrada del clock del mismo integrado. Este circuito se encargará de definir la cuenta ascendente o descendente, porque al girar en un sentido mantendrá a la salida Q en cero, mientras que al lado opuesto la mantendra en 1.

Ahora, dicha salida Q se conecta al terminal UP/DOWN del circuito CD4510. La señal del clock puedes puentearla del clock del circuito anterior. Ahora solo falta agregar el decodificador BCD a decimal y de ahí a un display.

Este circuito puede tener muchas mejoras, principalmente en la precisión, pero solo que lo requieran realmente metanse en ese problema, de lo contrario con esto basta. Suerte.


----------



## mecanica18 (Feb 20, 2010)

ramirin dijo:


> Buenos días. Ya no se compliquen la existencia. Todo lo que necesitan son dos sensores, un flop flop tipo D y un circuito contador Up/Down.
> 
> Los sensores no están alineados entre sí, debe existir un pequeño desafamiento entre ellos de tal suerte que uno de los dos entre primero a la zona obscura y posteriormente el otro, no importando en qué sentido lo haga. Así pues, la salida de uno de los sensores se conecta a la entrada "D" de un flip flop tipo D (CD4013) mientras que la salida del segundo sensor se conecta a la entrada del clock del mismo integrado. Este circuito se encargará de definir la cuenta ascendente o descendente, porque al girar en un sentido mantendrá a la salida Q en cero, mientras que al lado opuesto la mantendra en 1.
> 
> ...



oye disculpa la molestia pero crees posible que en lugar del 4510 pueda usar un 74192, porque en mi ciudad no los he podido conseguir?. Gracias.


----------



## eric0089 (Feb 22, 2010)

mecanica18 dijo:


> oye disculpa la molestia pero crees posible que en lugar del 4510 pueda usar un 74192, porque en mi ciudad no los he podido conseguir?. Gracias.



Eh en la electronica jar que se encuentra en el obispado, ahi estan los cd4510 y los cd 4513. Yo hable y me dijeorn que si tenian pero es el unico lugar aqui en mty donde se consiguen, ya busque en la reforma 2000 y en steren y no los manejan. Si te queda muy lejos la del obispado busca en google ahi en el mapa te sale la direccion de la otra pero no se si en las demas tengan pero en la del obispado es seguro. Me imagino que eres de aqui de Monterrey y llevas clase con Uriel.


----------



## mecanica18 (Feb 22, 2010)

eric0089 dijo:


> Eh en la electronica jar que se encuentra en el obispado, ahi estan los cd4510 y los cd 4513. Yo hable y me dijeorn que si tenian pero es el unico lugar aqui en mty donde se consiguen, ya busque en la reforma 2000 y en steren y no los manejan. Si te queda muy lejos la del obispado busca en google ahi en el mapa te sale la direccion de la otra pero no se si en las demas tengan pero en la del obispado es seguro. Me imagino que eres de aqui de Monterrey y llevas clase con Uriel.



ea, gracias, me evitaste la vuelta a reforma ya iba para allá, el 4013 si lo conseguí en steren pero el pulso de Q sale con mucho ruido, probé ponerle un capacitador y resistencia pero sigue casi igual, en lugar del 4510 use un 74191 pero pues no nada, tu ya terminaste el proyecto? igual y en la noche comento que surgió a todo esto. thanks.


----------



## riverside (Ago 25, 2010)

Disculpen a ver quien me podria facilitar el diagrama que utilizaron a mi uriel me pide uno parecido solo que aora qiere q cuente hacia atras cuando va en sentido contrario


----------



## ramirin (Ago 26, 2010)

Pues cosa extraña esa del ruido que comentan a la hora de ensamblar el circuito, yo lo he utilizado no sé cuantas veces y no se me ha presentado el problema; sin embargo, podrían ser dos las posibles causas del problema. 1ª recuerden que las entradas de un CI de tecnología CMOS no deben quedar al aire, sino que se deben conectar a tierra cuando éstas no son utilizadas, el 4013 consta de dos flip flops. 2ª que el problema se genere en la fuente de alimentación, quizá la misma no este bien filtrada. He querido provocar la falla pero sin éxito hasta ahora. Investiguen con mas paciencia, seguro encontrarán la razón. En cuanto a riverside, este circuito expuesto hace justamente lo que mencionas. Y por cierto, los integrados los encuentran sin problemas en AG electrónica.


----------

